# DOVE HUNT RULES



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this is just a short list - enter & leave the field with a empty gun - never ever shoot a low bird - pick up your hulls - never ever leave a dead bird in the field - & with PIKE I always ask the surrounding stations if PIKE can can pick up their birds - this is why PIKE picks up 2K+ doves during the season - the #1 rule if you shoot it eat it or make sure it will V - PS 4 the DOVE brothers - add to this list - I'm busy cleaning the long guns LOL


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Most of those rules can and should be applied to any hunt...


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

And as a pigeon racer who is trying to race pigeons, please make sure they are doves and not racing pigeons. It's extremely easy to tell the difference.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Vj - all of the rules apply - gun safety at home or in the field is #1 priority - PIKE & I would shoot with you any time any place - love of family Friends & pups never goes out of style - sad 2 say the hunters Thur the license cost supports the wildlife - MOST PEPOLE NEVER C THIS !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One that seems to happen is hunter forgetting to put the plug in their shotguns.
Its still hot here at the start of dove season. Keep an eye on the dogs and take them plenty of water. 
On hot days I hunt from under a shade tree. Cash stays on sit or down until sent to retrieve.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - a few more POINTS - eye protection U you will B rained on - wash your hands when cleaning birds - lot of lead blow back on your hands - ear protection ? say what !!!!- - KEEP IT SAFE - KEEP it FUN - YES V's do retrieve with the best of them - I neVer eVer start a hunt with out a safety TALK B4 we begin !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Not taking my V out on the first day of the season, way too many people out there I wouldn't trust lol. Bacon wrapped dove kabobs in the near future!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ree- over night in wishbones zesty Italian - thick cut bacon on the grill - I am in heaven - doves ducks pheasants quail & woodcocks grouse ETC - rare 2 medium - life is GOOD !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

honour what you kill, make sure it goes on a table, good thread Ron


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just on a side note, hope you don't mind Ron, salmon run will be starting for me in the next couple of weeks, whilst I don't get many "chromers" ie, sea liced salmon, I get a few "ingots", but one rule I always abide by is that off bright hens always get returned to the river, **** grilse that are slightly off colour go on the barbie, (the brighter ones go in the steamer).


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - COPPER river salmon - if it gets better than this - I'm in heaVen - !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - COPPER river salmon - if it gets better than this - I'm in heaVen - !!!!


guess it depends on the ocean bud,,atlantic salmon here, not like the sockeye, king, etc that are over western seaboard of US, but I guess same moral ethics apply, if the warpaint is on, return unharmed, if priest needs to administer "last rites" make sure it's well honoured for it's sacrifice and goes on the table. Different geography,same ethics, of course my stance is the same with shot game.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - out of the river 2 hand - then the fillet board - wrapped around crystals pickled radish & scallion mix - drop of fresh lemon - PIKE & I may V poor - but we do eat well !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

When I hunt, I walk with my gun broken open (over/under) and on my shoulder. I don't shoot birds I walk up or the dogs walk up. 

I look at it like this. If I rooster runs out, or my vizslas crowd quail or whatever, then the bird won that day. 
If my dogs handle the birds correctly, and I shoot true, then we won. 
I don't get angry at the dogs for making mistakes, but rather at myself for their mistakes. And I hope that they learn for the next time. 
It certainly isn't about body counts for me, but rather the experience with the dogs.


----------

